# How do you organize your thoughts and plans?



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Where you organize your thoughts, ideas, and plans for your parties? (Guests, decorations, room themes and details, food, etc.) 

I'm not sure the best way to get everything out of my brain and organized somehow!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep a word file that contains the basics (menu, ongoing projects, etc). I also keep an excel file of the guest list. I mark whether or not the people came to the party. That way I can refer to it when planning following year and see what our guest count was and who was invited. I also like to mix up the menu so having a record of past menus is nice.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Organize......LMBO!!!!! THAT is a good one  Here and there and everywhere, both computers have so many Halloween pic ideas that Im suprised they havent crashed (Id die) half finished projects.... speaking of... wonder what I did with that......


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Binder*

Last year, I got a 2 inch binder and filled it with blank typing paper. Printed off the pics that I really loved, used a glue stick to paste onto the blank pages, sometimes with typed how to instructions as well. Then you can sub divide the binder with different tabs, separate into themes, etc and put everything where it needs to be. Was a big help for my last years theme. Haven't yet done it for this year, but I need to soon.

HTH
Kaye

PS- I also created an album on here last year with other people's props and ideas that I liked so that I could have all the pics in one place as well.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I kept notes of food, games, and lists of what is needed and what to make. this helped me plan the Halloween party better and better every year.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

What I have been meaning to do... still have yet, is to burn a copy of my computer Halloween folders and keep them in a disk folder. I would put all the computer photos into folders, then burn each folder on a separate disk that way when I was looking for something specific I could just take out the disk that goes with want I’m looking for.... did that make any since????? SOMEDAY LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

_


Girl said:



Where you organize your thoughts, ideas, and plans for your parties? (Guests, decorations, room themes and details, food, etc.) 

I'm not sure the best way to get everything out of my brain and organized somehow![/QUOTE

Click to expand...

_


Girl said:


> I too keep everything in a word document. Menu, invites, ideas, etc. There are so many thoughts to keep up with. If you make note of them, it's so much easier to keep track!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I keep track by computer, by notes in a paper notebook and a ton of post-it notes.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

I use my computer as well and I do have a binder that I draw ideas in and will sketch the yard how I think I want it to be set up. I really need to do the sketch this year as I want more of a walk through graveyard this year. Without people really walking through. I really need to decide what kind of set up I will be doing this year.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I start thinking of Halloween so early in the year, I start writing stuff down in a notebook so I will remember when I start putting things together in Sept. I pretty much keep a file on my computer and keep a notebook handy solely for the purpose of Halloween stuff. What I find hard is remembering on this forum where I see really cool recipes, pics or ideas. If I don't write it down, it's almost impossible to remember where on here I saw them.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

2 halloween folders, one for all my ideas for props and decorations and my current to do list, and one for all my supplies contacts.Starting this year i will also have a notebook of all my props and how they all go together.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

This may be a whole new post subject but does anybody have a free yard layout program


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

I have been writing things on paper, but hoped someone had a database or some online party planner thing (like the knot, only for non-weddings). 

Thanks!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I have tablets, lots of them plus a huge binder & then 2 boxes, one is full of projects & the other has party & menu ideas & recipes. Also have files on the computer. I carry the tablets with me so when the mood hits I have them on hand to make notes & write my storyline for the season.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm thinking seriously of trying to get a binder togeather and start getting everything organized for now mostly I just save things on the computer and can never ever seem to find exactly what I'm looking for. I even have been debating cutting out ideas from my halloween magazines but I'm paranoid about doing that since I am afraid I might regret it later.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I keep a journal by the bed and as I lay there and my brain continues to process I write down ideas, also have folders of notes etc...isn't it amazing how the mind never stops thinking about Halloween???????


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

I have an excell spreadsheet with multiple pages: games, menu, guest list, shopping list, theme ideas, drink recipes, music etc... Then as I run across fun things during the year online, I can just copy and paste them into the document. 

I like keeping track of everything I did the previous year so I know how to plan for this year. After the party is over I go back in and make notes regarding what went well and what didn't. It's really helped with the food shopping and prep. (now I know that a quadruple batch of chili is not necessary but we need twice as many meatballs) 

It also has a different page for each year's guest list. Our party is getting to capacity, so if you don't RSVP for two year's... you are off the list!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Gothikren said:


> I'm thinking seriously of trying to get a binder togeather and start getting everything organized for now mostly I just save things on the computer and can never ever seem to find exactly what I'm looking for. I even have been debating cutting out ideas from my halloween magazines but I'm paranoid about doing that since I am afraid I might regret it later.


You sound like me! Not sure if you have access to a copier, but what I do is copy the pages in the magazine I like for my binder. Then my magazine is still in tact, plus the data from the magazine (name, edition, etc) is usually on the page I copied, and it makes it easier for me to go back and look up the original if I need to.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I keep a word document with different headings followed by bullets. Headings: Random thoughts & ideas, Websites & Links, Decorating Plans/Themes, To-Do List, and Shopping List.

I have another word document in an address label format that I keep the guest list. Once the list is done I print the labels & stick them on the invites.

Finally I have a folder in My Documents where I save various pictures I've downloaded.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm working on my second notebook. I keep records similar to Hazbabu, with party themes, food, guests, decorations. And then I go back after the party and make notes about what worked and what didn't. I keep each year separated by tabs. I'm just not computer savvy enough to do spread sheets and such, but my memory is not good enough to carry me from year to year, either


----------



## kym (Sep 4, 2009)

this is a great topic..I usually have or find so many ideas that I get overwhelmed and do pretty much none of it..or a little of all of it and dont get anything finished. This year I am just finding a bunch of ideas and making a halloween folder under favorites..but I also started a three ring binder idea. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I keep my overall plans (decor - what goes where, room themes, foods and desserts to serve, table layout, activities, time schedule) in a Powerpoint file, my guest list in Excel (totals numbers of adults, drinkers, kids).


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a database with tables for Halloween items categorized and cross referenced by item use and type, whether the item is powered and is cord or battery operated. I also have a table of tools: nails, screws, push pins, hooks, types of tape and adhesives etc.

My steps are to:
1) take inventory of new items bought and update the database
2) Measure and graph the area that I have to work with (on grid paper to scale)
- making note of doors, windows, wall sockets, light switches and light fixtures
3) Assign/plan a prop or theme for the area
4) unbox and sort and stack items for that prop/theme area in that location
5) Begin!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Organize?? I kinda throw everything into a couple big binders. And then have 14 projects going at once.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

well, with me working on the binder. I keep it seperate... one for food, one for decoration ideas, and another for history, stories, poems things like that.

Antother reason why i also do binders becuz when you go to goodwill that resells old mags. sometimes you find Halloween ideas that you would like to save. So i would tear out a page and store it and toss the rest of the mag. Mustnt forget all that researching on the computer... let just say " God bless the printer"


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I keep a 2 inch 3-ring binder as well, with folder inserts so I can organize by type of idea/sketch/notes, like for party invites, mailing and email addresses, recipes, shopping lists, materials, pricing, prop ideas.... right down to lists of things to do in each room of the house, the front yard and the pool deck on party day. That way my family can consult the lists and check things off as they're done, like sweeping, wiping down glass, vacuuming, checking batteries, lighting candles, etc. Then I keep another folder for "things that didn't work and that I vow to never do again", which saves me aggravation for the next year..lol

Then there's the online folder of "things I want to do, listed by type. Then there's the folder on the computer full of addresses, labels, ideas, photos, graphics, etc.


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Good idea to make an inventory of what requires batteries (and what size!), etc. I started an inventory spreadsheet, but will def add battery requirements too. 

I ended up making a spreadsheet of guests, menu (sorted by "course") with ingredients, decorations by room (with music, lighting, decorations, etc). I also have a column for web links to the idea and source for things, so I can keep all of my links together and remember where I found all the great ideas. 

Fingers crossed it works for me. I do something similar with Christmas Eve dinner and that works well. But I also have that down to a science, so it's different. 

Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I love the list of what batteries etc you need. I'm always finding out last minute I don't have enough, or that I don't have enough outlets (extension cords) I love the check list for the family to do that you guys mentioned keeping in your binder also. I'm definatly going to try to put some of this stuff to good use.


----------

